# Tagging



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am interested in getting into tagging sharks.I was wondering was there anybody on 2cool that know of any good websites or places that offer free tagging programs.:question:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/
Write them and they will get you fixed up.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

just what krash said im a part of it just wright them and they will send you all the info and gear to become a part of it


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

I will second that. I have been doing it for a couple of years now. They send you the tags, cards to fill out and mail back in, a tagging needle, and a shark ID book. It is a really cool program. Just make sure that you have your location pinpointed pretty well where you caught the shark. I have had to go into better detail with them before because I did not provide an accurate enough description on the card that I sent in. Good luck.

LH


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

leadhead said:


> I will second that. I have been doing it for a couple of years now. They send you the tags, cards to fill out and mail back in, a tagging needle, and a shark ID book. It is a really cool program. Just make sure that you have your location pinpointed pretty well where you caught the shark. I have had to go into better detail with them before because I did not provide an accurate enough description on the card that I sent in. Good luck.
> 
> LH


 a good idea is to carry a hand held gps with you so you can give a pretty accurate position to put on the card that you send in.


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

Trey7980 said:


> I am interested in getting into tagging sharks.I was wondering was there anybody on 2cool that know of any good websites or places that offer free tagging programs.:question:


___________________________________

Hola....

I currently run the NOAA/Apex Predator Shark Tagging program on TSF and would be happy to set anyone up with a shark tagging kit.

IT'S FREE, QUICK, & EASY!!!!

Here's how to obtain your NOAA/Apex Predator Program Shark Tagging Kit. Just send me the following information to my email [email protected]:

Your Name 
Your Address 
Your Email and/or Phone#

That's It! Once I get your information, I'll send it out and you should have your tagging kit within a weeks time or less! Simple As That!

Your kit will include the following:

5 - NOAA Shark Tags each with a mail in data card 
1 - Tagging Needle (so you can make a a tagging stick) 
Instructions on How to Properly Tag a Shark 
Species Identification Pamplet 
Background & History of the NOAA/Apex Predator Tagging Program

If you have ANY questions regarding the above, feel free to email me and I'll get back to you ASAP!

Thanks in advance for taking part in this program if you decide to do so!

Adam - a.k.a. Xtreamesharker


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

**BUMP** Just didn't want anyone to miss out on getting their FREE shark tagging kit!!! **BUMP**


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

**Bump Bump** Spring is upon us as well as the days & nights for sharkin! If your needing a FREE tagging kit, just let me know! Email me your full Name, Street Address, City, State, Zip, & Email and/or Phone at mailto: mailto: [email protected] It's as easy as that! **Bump Bump**


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Free kit-there ya go. :texasflag


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

Krash said:


> http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/
> Write them and they will get you fixed up.


There is no reason for a middle man, go directly to the source, its free.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

CatchSharks said:


> There is no reason for a middle man, go directly to the source, its free.


Exactly.

http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/

Just send a letter to that address requesting some tags and they will send them right out. Not sure if it was my letter or not but they also sent along with the tags a book Anglers Guide to Sharks, a bunch of literature on sharks, a 'how-to' on properly applying a tag, info on what sharks they are targeting the most and other paperwork.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Xtreamesharker said:


> ___________________________________
> 
> Hola....
> 
> ...





Xtreamesharker said:


> **BUMP** Just didn't want anyone to miss out on getting their FREE shark tagging kit!!! **BUMP**





Xtreamesharker said:


> **Bump Bump** Spring is upon us as well as the days & nights for sharkin! If your needing a FREE tagging kit, just let me know! Email me your full Name, Street Address, City, State, Zip, & Email and/or Phone at mailto: mailto: [email protected] It's as easy as that! **Bump Bump**


LOL what in the world is going on here? Why on earth would anyone middle-man a FREE government run program like this? Heck I'd be willing to bet the NOAA would balk at that as opposed to going through them for their free service. Yall trying to have a bunch of n00bie sharkers thinking that TSF somehow has a hand in it or gonna be sending out some marketing materials or selling people's info to agencies or what? Maybe a couple guys on bicycles with helmets and backpacks dressed nicely in a shirt and tie will show up at our door and attempt to recruit us into strange cults??? Weird...



TMWTim said:


> Exactly.
> 
> http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/
> 
> Just send a letter to that address requesting some tags and they will send them right out. Not sure if it was my letter or not but they also sent along with the tags a book Anglers Guide to Sharks, a bunch of literature on sharks, a 'how-to' on properly applying a tag, info on what sharks they are targeting the most and other paperwork.


I just emailed them a couple years ago and they sent everything, maybe they're not doing it via email anymore but it sure was quick and easy. IIRC I actually sent an email to them asking if I HAD to mail in the request and they replied asking for my info, boom no postage fee.


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

*Just To Set The Record Straight!*

*I simply stated that I run the NOAA/Apex Predator Tagging Program on TSF, as in simplifing the process within to help facilitate all our members in getting registered & receiving the tagging kit! Yes, I'm a middle man to the process but on TSF, all I'm doing is tracking how many registered taggers we have & how many sharks are being tagged within a years time. From when I started working with Apex Predators 2.5 years ago, I was told that there was roughly 50 registered taggers on the Texas coast. Now, through the cooperative efforts between myself, TSF, 2CoolFishing, FinTalk, and several other fishing outlets & Apex Predators, there are now roughly 400 registered taggers! I work directly with Apex Predator contacts in relaying the information that I receive. I'm also currently in the process of creating a NOAA Cooperative Shark Tagging Program Flag for any registered tagger. It will be for any registered tagger to fly to identify that you currently take part in the program & to further help educate the public as well. This has been approved directly by NOAA/Apex Predator as well. *

*So, I won't be sending out advertisments (TSF or anything else), selling your information, or having 2 well pressed & dress gentlemen arriving at your home if your decide to send me your information for a FREE NOAA/Apex Predator Shark Tagging Kit! *

*If your not comfortable providing me with your information, you are welcome to contact Apex Predators Shark Tagging Program directly by using one of the methods below:*

*Call Tollfree: 877-826-2612 *

*Email: **[email protected]*

*Apex Predators Investigation*
*Cooperative Shark Tagging Program *
*NOAA/NMFS/NEFSC*
*28 Tarzwell Drive *
*Narragansett , RI 02882-1152 USA *

*http://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks*

*That's It! Once your information is received, you should have your tagging kit within a weeks time. Simple As That! *

*Your kit will include the following: *

*5 - NOAA Shark Tags each with a mail in data card *
*1 - Tagging Needle (so you can make your very own tagging stick, instructions are included & listed in past posts) *
*Instructions on How to Properly Tag a Shark *
*Species Identification Pamplet *
*Background & History of the NOAA/Apex Predator Tagging Program *

*Thanks in advance for taking part in this program if you decide to do so! *

*Adam - a.k.a. Xtreamesharker*


----------



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your help and I am sorry I haven't had time to post but I got my tagging kit last year really appericiate the help though guys.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Xtreamesharker said:


> *Just To Set The Record Straight!*
> 
> *I simply stated that I run the NOAA/Apex Predator Tagging Program on TSF, as in simplifing the process within to help facilitate all our members in getting registered & receiving the tagging kit! Yes, I'm a middle man to the process but on TSF, all I'm doing is tracking how many registered taggers we have & how many sharks are being tagged within a years time. From when I started working with Apex Predators 2.5 years ago, I was told that there was roughly 50 registered taggers on the Texas coast. Now, through the cooperative efforts between myself, TSF, 2CoolFishing, FinTalk, and several other fishing outlets & Apex Predators, there are now roughly 400 registered taggers! I work directly with Apex Predator contacts in relaying the information that I receive. I'm also currently in the process of creating a NOAA Cooperative Shark Tagging Program Flag for any registered tagger. It will be for any registered tagger to fly to identify that you currently take part in the program & to further help educate the public as well. This has been approved directly by NOAA/Apex Predator as well. *
> 
> ...


I have been friends with Adam for years and years. He is not looking to sell you anything or gather personal info to send over 2 nicely dressed dudes such as myself to visit you. I am a sharp dressed man. WOW thats one heck of a lie! This guy just loves to shark fish and release them. He is a good guy and as he said, he is just trying to help.

By the way Adam, I need some shark fishing lessons. All I do is throw plastic for trout reds and flatty's. I will call you soon and maybe I can take a run to the beach with ya!

24Buds


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey I never got my tagging kit in the mail.:ac550:


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I emailed apex a week and a half ago and got mine in 2 days ago..pretty impressed.


----------



## R Y A N (Jun 17, 2009)

I refuse to read anything in big red text....it's extreAmely painful on the eyes.

I too received their tag kit by sending an email request.


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Agreed there on needing to get my toes in the sand and catch some big reds and sharks!!



24Buds said:


> I have been friends with Adam for years and years. He is not looking to sell you anything or gather personal info to send over 2 nicely dressed dudes such as myself to visit you. I am a sharp dressed man. WOW thats one heck of a lie! This guy just loves to shark fish and release them. He is a good guy and as he said, he is just trying to help.
> 
> By the way Adam, I need some shark fishing lessons. All I do is throw plastic for trout reds and flatty's. I will call you soon and maybe I can take a run to the beach with ya!
> 
> 24Buds


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

** BUMP ** ><((()))@> ~~ ><[[[]]]@> ~~ ><{{{}}}@> ** BUMP **

Remember to send me or Apex Predators your information to get your FREE Shark Tagging Kit!!!!


----------

